# Two Things America Got Right!



## 9CourseWineMusician (Dec 23, 2013)

Freedom and Cars!

Well my dear friends! Taking a break from all of the awesomeness that is Wine. I have included a small enthusiast thread about the SECOND passion in my life:

Chryslers! 

This includes such amazing brand names as the classy and refined Chrysler, the sporty and hip Dodge, the rugged and ready Jeep, the powerful and strong Ram, the sleek and stylish SRT and the secondary support brands of Cummins, HEMI, Mopar and Fiat.

While I moonlight as a very novice and beginner wine maker, I sling the finest, American-made steel ever crafted by human hands!

~Imported from Detroit!~


----------



## jamesngalveston (Dec 23, 2013)

I have had 9 jeeps, the first was a 1942 willis, the last i have a new jeep commander, which i love.


----------



## 9CourseWineMusician (Dec 23, 2013)

Have you seen the new 2014 Jeep Cherokee....Ah-may-zing! Ridiculous pricing for superior on-the-road technology!

psst...its what every Hummer wants to be when they grow up!


----------



## DoctorCAD (Dec 23, 2013)

Well...that's your opinion.


----------



## sour_grapes (Dec 23, 2013)

9CourseWineMusician said:


> secondary support brands of Cummins, HEMI, Mopar and Fiat.



Fiat? Hmm, yeah, I guess "ownership" could be considered "support."


----------



## ShelleyDickison (Dec 23, 2013)

jamesngalveston said:


> I have had 9 jeeps, the first was a 1942 willis, the last i have a new jeep commander, which i love.




My husband is very excited about them coming out with the Willie style jeep next year.


----------



## 9CourseWineMusician (Dec 23, 2013)

Its an amazing off-road machine, but offers all the comfort (and price) of a commuter car! 3.6L 283-hp V6 with Tru-Loc Trail-Rated 4WD STANDARD! Heck yes!

Let me tell you, when the Zombies attack I'm defending my vineyard with that thing!


----------



## Pumpkinman (Dec 23, 2013)

Both my wife and daughter have Jeeps, me...I'm more of a Dodge Ram guy....I'm too damn big to fit in anything else...LMAO!


----------



## 9CourseWineMusician (Dec 24, 2013)

Indeed, Pumpkin man! Ram is most definitely where it is. I enjoy the privilege of being the 'commercial fleet guy' at my dealership and Ram (the brand) never ceases to amaze me. They are always on the sharpest cutting edge of the truck market. We are on a money-making mission to take the commercial market back from Ford (who has held it for a little over 10 years running) - and I feel we will win in Model Year 2013 by a couple points, if not; we will win by a LANDSLIDE in Model Year 2014!

"If you can't dodge it....RAM IT!"


----------



## plowboy (Dec 24, 2013)

Other than my jeep, I'm a Chevy/GM guy. There trucks just seem to outlive all others on the farm. One of my friends is actually a eng for cummins and he wants a duramax of his own. 

Even the new JK's have kinda lost me with the minivan motors. But I guess you can fit 35' tires with little to no lift/cutting. 







My dream team lol


----------



## Julie (Dec 24, 2013)

9CWM are you saying you are a car salesman?


----------



## 9CourseWineMusician (Dec 24, 2013)

Well, Julie, I'm not so much a 'salesman' as I am a 'match maker'. My customers describe a set of needs, I MATCH the product to meet those needs.


----------



## Julie (Dec 24, 2013)

9CourseWineMusician said:


> Well, Julie, I'm not so much a 'salesman' as I am a 'match maker'. My customers describe a set of needs, I MATCH the product to meet those needs.



Seriously!!!!!!! Is this the reason you are on here?


----------



## 9CourseWineMusician (Dec 26, 2013)

Julie,

I'm afraid I don't understand your question about my simple answer to YOUR question "9CWM, are you saying you are a car salesman?" Perhaps your questioning the idea that I am only here to sell cars: Well, even with the advent of the internet it would be pretty hard for me to sell a car in a forum. However, just as my very first post in this GENERAL CHIT-CHAT forum stated, Chrysler products are another passion of mine. I am totally unapologetic in promoting my favorite brand, much like any home wine-maker might be proud of their wine. 

To note: this place is the ONLY place, (in fact, the ONLY thread) where I mention something OTHER than wine. 

Now, Julie, what is your (not your husband's) favorite Chrysler product?


----------



## JohnT (Dec 26, 2013)

9CWM, 

Be kind. We have so many spammers and trolls that simply try to ruin this for us. If Julie is a little suspicious, it is because she has been disappointed so many times by these types of poeple. 

She did not mean any harm.

johnT.


----------



## 9CourseWineMusician (Dec 26, 2013)

Oh no no! I am sorry for any misunderstanding, haha! I took no offense!Maestro (and Julie) I meant no harm at all either - and I completely understand suspicion, for sure! I was simply answering her question is all. Then answering the second. No offense intended by any stretch - I suppose I should've added a few more smileys, lol! 

I really do apologize if my post came across harsh, totally not my intention at all - I am a guest in YOUR home here. Definitely don't want to wear out my welcome!


----------



## BernardSmith (Dec 26, 2013)

Those involved in ecology and the environment might very respectfully disagree that the automobile is such a blessing. It may be wonderful for the industry and for those who have bought the idea that the car = freedom, but the car has created all kinds of fundamental problems for sustainable living that none of the manufacturers or the government that subsidizes the automobile industry (building roads is a subsidy for the industry as is the refusal to tax gasoline at a level that pays for the social costs of the fuel) view as their problem to solve. So we , the people subsidize the industry and they, the corporations dump the problems they create with OUR subsidies on our laps. I guess we get what we pay for...


----------



## Julie (Dec 26, 2013)

JohnT said:


> 9CWM,
> 
> Be kind. We have so many spammers and trolls that simply try to ruin this for us. If Julie is a little suspicious, it is because she has been disappointed so many times by these types of people.
> 
> ...



Thank you JohnT, for knowing this. I know this is something that a lot do not understand. For the mods to make sure all members have an enjoyable time here, there are sometimes that questions need to asked.




9CourseWineMusician said:


> .......................Now, Julie, what is your (not your husband's) favorite Chrysler product?



Well I am so glad to here you can read!!!! Just kididng!!!!!! We have more Wranglers than you know about,


----------



## 9CourseWineMusician (Dec 26, 2013)

Bernard, (without getting political)

I would agree. However the government, and indeed, most auto manufacturers are ruled by the will of the people. Use the voracity of the disagreement, and the passion of your convictions to change it! 

The least of this country's problems are a few liters of diesel smoke (which is some of the cleanest exhaust as far as the environment is concerned!), but if there is something wrong - change it! Write a congressman, rally behind a group or lobby, and change it.

I am very proud to serve the public as a representative of the Chrysler family of brands - I believe firmly in the company's sincere objective to be a staple example of automobile manufacture in not only this country, but the world. We are on the cutting edge of clean technology, efficient and affordable vehicles, and doing what we can to 'sustain living'. (At least, such is the case since Chrysler Group, LLC was formed as a privately held company in 2008).

Don't settle for 'you get what you pay for'! Stand up and VOTE for what you want...even if you are the only one - your voice will be heard. The most powerful weapon in the country to stem the slaughter of rights is not the all-mighty dollar, it is not an accurate gun secured by the 2nd Amendment, it is not the unstoppable military....it is the pen. Specifically that which authors the letter to the congressman demanding environmental and ecological reform or that which scribes the name of the best candidate to carry this country into the future.

"If nothing changes, then NOTHING changes."
"The definition of insanity is doing the same thing over and over again and expecting a different result".


----------



## 9CourseWineMusician (Dec 26, 2013)

Julie said:


> Well I am so glad to here you can read!!!! Just kididng!!!!!! We have more Wranglers than you know about,



That should be "...glad to hear..."  LOL! Now I'm just teasing


----------



## BernardSmith (Dec 26, 2013)

I think the problems are things like urban sprawl: the creation of suburbs where work and stores and play and education are no longer within walking distances, the hours folk spend in commuting between work and home... Pollution is perhaps but one of the problems, but not the only one. Whether auto manufacturers bend to the will of the people or have enough capital and suasion to bend the will of the people to identify with their interests is presumably something the Supreme Court recently chose to help influence when it claimed that corporations were also "people"....


----------



## JohnT (Dec 27, 2013)

BernardSmith said:


> I think the problems are things like urban sprawl: the creation of suburbs where work and stores and play and education are no longer within walking distances, the hours folk spend in commuting between work and home... Pollution is perhaps but one of the problems, but not the only one. Whether auto manufacturers bend to the will of the people or have enough capital and suasion to bend the will of the people to identify with their interests is presumably something the Supreme Court recently chose to help influence when it claimed that corporations were also "people"....


 
Bernard, 

You make a very valid point. Just to add to this, 

The changing of America into a commuter society has had other impact as well. Think of the great organizations that used to thrive in small towns back in the day. Clubs like the Lions, Kiwanis, and even the Masons have only thrived with membership. This was great back in the day when people lived and worked in the same town. Nowadays, commuters simply do not have the time and the orgs are suffering greatly.


----------



## 9CourseWineMusician (Dec 27, 2013)

All very good points:

However, I am only arguing the validity of my brand. LOL! The politics of the auto industry, the infrastructure of the country, all of that is left to the individual (at least while we still HAVE individuality).

I am simply saying that as long as there is a road to travel and a journey to be had - I have a vehicle that will take you there!

"Where there is a will, there is a Chrysler."


----------



## JohnT (Dec 27, 2013)

9CourseWineMusician said:


> All very good points:
> 
> However, I am only arguing the validity of my brand. LOL! The politics of the auto industry, the infrastructure of the country, all of that is left to the individual (at least while we still HAVE individuality).
> 
> ...


 

9CWM, 

A small piece of advice.. Never throw all of your trust and all of your loyalty, and any bit of unconditional love toward an employer (that is, unless you own the company).

Big business does not really give a hoot about you. They would fire you tomorrow if they feel that is in their best interest. 

Enjoy you job and who you work for, but remember that they are not your family.


----------



## 9CourseWineMusician (Dec 27, 2013)

Of course, Maestro. Don't misunderstand me. I know the volatility of big business and that I am nothing more than a number to both my dealership and the Chrysler Group, LLC. 

However, to me, the cars on my lot (and you can think me odd for this) are part of my family. Jennifer the 2014 Dodge Durango Citadel sits proudly on my show room floor, glamorous and beautiful. Angela, the 2013 Dodge Charger SXT Plus is my 'lady in red', Rebecca the 2014 Ram 3500 Laramie Longhorn Dually looks over my lot with a big-sisterly kind of stance and Sophia the 2014 Chrysler 300C lends class and confidence to her sisters. Each car a new story, a unique personality, a chapter in someone's life! 

Jennifer could be the salvation a growing family needs that is stuck in a too-small Ford Focus; or Rebecca may be just what the 'doctor ordered' for that farmer that needs to move more cattle in one trip, but just can't do it with his older Chevy diesel.

That, friends, is what I enjoy about this job. I live to see my girls go to a good home, with a good family, and to see that family (or person) enjoy her company. Its not the paycheck or the recognition, truly, its the service. I live and die by the "I love it!"


----------



## Norske (Dec 27, 2013)

You sure you are not trying to sell cars on here?


----------



## 9CourseWineMusician (Dec 27, 2013)

Norske,

If I were trying to sell cars here, my friend, I would have asked for the sale. If I were not a car salesman by trade, none of you would take issue with my passion (I suspect). 

You know, my father told me something that he learned long ago: "Do what you like and you'll never work a day in your life." Its true. I am - in case you haven't noticed - very passionate about these vehicles, ALMOST as passionate as I am about wine (wine wins!). 

So, Norske, to answer your question: No, I am not trying to sell cars by any means.


----------



## 9CourseWineMusician (Jun 13, 2014)

Point of order:

The new 2015 Chrysler 200 is our subtle (but complete) take-over of the mid-size sedan segment. This thing is super amazing with capabilities beyond anything any other brand has! 

Sleek, stylish redefinition of complete quality.


----------



## GaDawg (Jun 13, 2014)

lol


Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------



## ibglowin (Jun 13, 2014)

Bwahahahahahahahahahahahaha…..       



9CourseWineMusician said:


> The new 2015 Chrysler 200 is our subtle (but complete) take-over of the mid-size sedan segment.


----------



## DoctorCAD (Jun 13, 2014)

9CourseWineMusician said:


> Point of order:
> 
> The new 2015 Chrysler 200 is our subtle (but complete) take-over of the mid-size sedan segment. This thing is super amazing with capabilities beyond anything any other brand has!
> 
> Sleek, stylish redefinition of complete quality.



Agsin, thats your opinion...me...not impressed, another poorly built Dodge.


----------



## roger80465 (Jun 13, 2014)

We have been considering a new diesel truck to pull our retirement 5th wheel in a few years. I spoke with several diesel mechanics and asked what they would buy. All said the same thing - Ford or Chevy. I asked why not Ram and they all said the drive train was great, but the truck was not. One mechanic called it 'a diamond wrapped in a turd'. Thought that summed it up pretty well. Needless to say, we no longer considered a Ram.


----------



## ibglowin (Nov 1, 2014)

Not a very "glowing" review from Consumer Reports…...


----------



## calvin (Nov 1, 2014)

roger80465 said:


> We have been considering a new diesel truck to pull our retirement 5th wheel in a few years. I spoke with several diesel mechanics and asked what they would buy. All said the same thing - Ford or Chevy. I asked why not Ram and they all said the drive train was great, but the truck was not. One mechanic called it 'a diamond wrapped in a turd'. Thought that summed it up pretty well. Needless to say, we no longer considered a Ram.





I have a 2011 ram 2500 with the cummins engine. I absolutely love this truck. However I removed the diesel particulate filter, other emissions stuff, and added 100hp. 2 weeks after I bought it. (IMHO a stock diesels are all dogs) I have driven 2 chevy duramaxs from the same year. To me the build quality of the ram is a huge step above the chevy. I have no experience with the ford so I can't comment on it I will admit that I am biased toward Cummins. My last truck was a 06 dodge cummins. Engine great. Truck not so much. But they have improved drastically since then.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Nov 1, 2014)

ibglowin said:


> Not a very "glowing" review from Consumer Reports…...



OUCH! That's nasty.


----------



## Charlesthewino (Nov 3, 2014)

I was in the Indianapolis area recently. Apparently that is the hub for the RV manufacturing industry. The trailers are huge and they get transported all over the country. What I found most interesting is that the vehicles that deliver them...Ram diesel trucks. I think that speaks volumes to the reliability and capability of the Ram truck.


Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------



## Charlesthewino (Nov 3, 2014)

9CWM,

I too share your passion for Chrysler products. However from the other side of the fence. I've worked for Chrysler 26 years and agree we have some great product to offer. I think if more dealer personnel were as excited as you are we would not have any cars left on the lot. There is an enormous amount of wine knowledge on this forum so...let's make some wine!


Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------



## Floandgary (Nov 3, 2014)

EPA,, tho a "well intended" bureaucracy,, has a stranglehold on the consumer that outweighs the engineering benefits, (ie) Rudolph Diesel's marvelous machine! The Cummins I-6 is the cats meow by far in anybody's book. At least we are still free to "ferment" as we see fit!!!


----------



## olusteebus (Nov 3, 2014)

If you could sling this baby together for me at near the same price it was in 1956, I will take two.


----------



## tmmii (Nov 5, 2014)

Family has employee pricing with Chrysler and ford, good pricing, but after some shopping they can't compete with a vette. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------

